# merry christmas



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

315 in am 25th, home at last. got my lap top hook up by my desk top. keebler got poop and fed. all is right with the world. i hate wifi on the road, its like youre drinking out of someone elses bottle. and now for your listening pleasure-----http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=utube-chris+rea&mid=F47A73DC68585451FDFEF47A73DC68585451FDFE&view=detail&FORM=VIRE7http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...FEF47A73DC68585451FDFE&view=detail&FORM=VIRE7


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

harvey randall said:


> 315 in am 25th, home at last. got my lap top hook up by my desk top. keebler got poop and fed. all is right with the world. i hate wifi on the road, its like youre drinking out of someone elses bottle. and now for your listening pleasure-----http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=utube-chris+rea&mid=F47A73DC68585451FDFEF47A73DC68585451FDFE&view=detail&FORM=VIRE7http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...FEF47A73DC68585451FDFE&view=detail&FORM=VIRE7


 merry christmas Harve:thumbup:


----------

